# TCT with bungee cords



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Need to whip up a trash can trauma using bungee cords, similar to the coffin thrower that is online somewhere (..searching haplessly through paper files for info...). I can't figure out a mechanism where I can pull the release cord to allow the critter inside to pop up. I have no problems in manually going over to the can & resetting it. Just need a way to spring it. I'm trying to keep this as non-electronic as possbile, as all I have are a few motion sensors, and surge protectors.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*gate latch*

You can use a regular gate latch. they even have them with a light spring to close them I believe. Can't get more basic than that. Now if you want it to respond to motion sensor, then you are talking prop controller.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe I can....get more basic than that. How about a simple cotter pin on a string?

You say you want to pull a cord and have it trigger to make a prop popup on bungies. How about this....


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

What do you use for your sketches Darklore - they look good?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OOOooo- didn't think about the cotter pin thing. Done! thanks. And I say again: I love men.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wait a minute- I don't want to have to put so much pull on the string to pull out the cotter pin that the whole thing falls over. Wouldn't I need a lot of tug-force as there is pressure being applied to the pin from the bungee cords? I'm trying to think if a type of collapsible (cut in half with an elastic band running thru it) cotter pin would work. Pull the center of the cut pin & it breaks into 2 pieces?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

As for the cotter pin....I'm thinking more in the area of a clevis pin like you use for a trailer hitch.










http://ww2.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=94460



fritz42_male said:


> What do you use for your sketches Darklore - they look good?


Thx for the comment. I use CorelDraw for vector drawing. (I use PhotoShop for bitmap images, photos.) If I were creating images for press...I would have used Illustrator.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Wait a minute- I don't want to have to put so much pull on the string to pull out the cotter pin that the whole thing falls over. Wouldn't I need a lot of tug-force as there is pressure being applied to the pin from the bungee cords? I'm trying to think if a type of collapsible (cut in half with an elastic band running thru it) cotter pin would work. Pull the center of the cut pin & it breaks into 2 pieces?


I would think if you add a little bit of grease to the cotter pin, it should take too much of a tug to pull it out. Best to just try it on some scrap PVC like DarkLore's design to see how much force it will actually take with the bunge cord force.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Debbie, this is a ultrasimplistic solution to this, but it is one I have done a long time ago...keep the trashcan open, and suspend your character from a sting and pulley system. When someone gets close to the can, pull the string to have your character pop up out of the can.

surprisingly, it was very effective. 

simple. sweet. scary.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Again- I love men. Not that women can't think of things....
Thanks! Gonna try both options, as I think my dad has a few of those clevis pins and clips in his Basement of Many Things. 
Since I have deep roof overhang, the pully thing might work,too....(hmmm/thinking sound)...thanks!


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Take care on your design.*

Keep in mind that if you use a clevis, you will need to design your prop so that it stays aligned, or at least one of the tubes will need a larger hole or a oblong hole so if you have any twisting, you will not struggle with getting the pin back in. Personally I would design with self latching in mind. Generally props of this nature are designed to be most effective in poorly lit areas. One reason any aspect of manually trying to do something I find problematic. You could use a latch used for cabinets. The kind that latch when you close the door and then delatch when you push on the door. If your prop was well anchored, you could tug and hold the prop to delatch and release at the most opportune time. Of course in this case your pull string would spool out with the prop as it rises. Then you could pull the cord back and reset the prop without leaving your hiding place. Just another idea to ponder.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> Thx for the comment. I use CorelDraw for vector drawing. (I use PhotoShop for bitmap images, photos.) If I were creating images for press...I would have used Illustrator.


I need to get a copy of CorelDraw - used to use it when I produced some newsletters and I do miss it. I too use PhotoShop and have used Illustrator. I also like Fireworks.

What do you do for a job?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> I need to get a copy of CorelDraw - used to use it when I produced some newsletters and I do miss it. I too use PhotoShop and have used Illustrator. I also like Fireworks.
> 
> What do you do for a job?


Sidetracking the thread...need to keep on track. (I'm a programmer, developer...whatever we're called these days.)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

ADD/ADHD is perfectly okay on my thread! I have the attention span of a chicken. Besides, I am looking for fritz's answer,too...(in a previous life I was a graphic designer).


----------

